# I love you and I like you in Dutch



## tokimeki

Hoi allemaar,

Well am not really good at Dutch, 
 just want to know what's the difference between "I like you" and "I love you" in dutch. 

"Ik hou van jou" implies both? 
I believe "Ik hou van jou" ="I love you"... on almost all websites say that Ik hou van jou implies I love you. 

Tell me please


----------



## Schoenveter

"Ik hou van jou" means "I love you" only.
"I like you" should be translated with "Ik vind je aardig" or "Ik mag je".


----------



## tokimeki

Thanks for your prompt replay!

If you like someone not as a friend but u don't love someone yet, then you can not say "Ik hou van jou"..?


----------



## Schoenveter

Exactly. "houden van" means to love. It can be platonic, but usually only with your own family.


----------



## tokimeki

I see... I think now I understood about this. 
I became feeling like learning Dutch !

Dank je vel!!


----------



## Lopes

'Liking someone' can also be translated as 'iemand leuk vinden', meaning that you fancy someone but are not (yet) in love.. But this is mostly used between the ages of 12 and 17


----------



## ThomasK

Tien jaar later nog dit: in principe oké, maar het is eigenlijk nog complexer, vind ik. Engelstaligen kunnen "love football" en "love you", zonder enige amoureuze connotatie, zeker in het Amerikaans Engels.
Ouders tegen kinderen: het wordt gewoon niet zo gezegd, en al zeker helemaal niet zo vaak als in het Amerikaans. Ik wou dat er nog iets anders was om dat weer te geven, want "ik hou van jou" vind ik zo exclusief amoureus. Iemand een suggestie?


----------



## bibibiben

Misschien moeten we accepteren dat 'to love' en 'to like' wel tegenhangers in het Nederlands hebben (houden van, beminnen, liefhebben, mogen, lusten, bevallen, aanstaan, aanspreken etc.), maar dat de sprekers van het Nederlands dit concept liever via omzwervende bewegingen willen weergeven.


----------



## ThomasK

"Liever via onzwervende bewegingen": mooi, een tikkeltje intrigerend antwoord! Ze hebben inderdaad wel iets, en telkens ook een eigen gebruikswijze, maar een interessante reeks, voorwaar...


----------



## bibibiben

Het is iets heel intrigerends. _Dat lijkt me wel wat _kan bijvoorbeeld een goede vertaling zijn van _I think I like it. To like _en _lijken _zijn dan wel etymologisch verwant, maar wat er dan verder syntactisch gebeurt, is nogal verbijsterend.


----------



## ThomasK

Heel interessante opmerking. Etymonline.com suggereert dat de evolutie* van "like" naar "to like"* zou kunnen zijn gebeurd vanuit "van dezelfde vorm" via "zijn zoals", naar "passend, geschikt" (_suitable_).

(BTW: dat doet mij denken aan *"a match"*, dat via PIE _mak/mag,_"fit(ting)" leidde tot iets als "gemak" en tot *"a mate"* en verder to "one of a pair". Dat diezelfde PIE-wortel ook tot "to make" leidde, lijkt ook onwaarschijnlijk, maar toch...)


----------

